# Alignment



## NikosCC

​ 
The single most important - and frequently overlooked - full swing fundamental in golf is the setup position (why? see explanation). So here's a step-by-step illustration of what makes a great golf setup. We start with ...



> At address your body (feet, knees, hips, forearms, shoulders and eyes) should be positioned parallel to the target line. When viewed from behind, a right-handed golfer will appear aimed slightly left of the target. This optical illusion is created because the ball is on the target line and the body is not.
> 
> The easiest way to conceptualize this is the image of a railroad track. The body is on the inside rail and the ball is on the outside rail. For right-handers, at 100 yards your body will appear aligned approximately 3 to 5 yards left, at 150 yards approximately 8 to 10 yards left and at 200 yards 12 to 15 yards left.


----------

